# All About GUANGZHOU



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

+ More pictures at > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658675 and it's continuing pages .


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

IMG_2893 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_2908 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_2920 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_2927 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_2942 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_2948 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_2955 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_2957 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *照记2013* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## zhossan (Jan 29, 2012)

on the rooftop of tallest skyscraper in Guangzhou, China 
(International Finance Center, 11-th highest building in the world - 438m / 103 fl ). 
29 April, 2013. Alex Zhossan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb4e_eLiytA&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

@hkskyline: Which part/district of Guangzhou is that at #43? Seems that it the city's shopping district....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

everywhere said:


> @hkskyline: Which part/district of Guangzhou is that at #43? Seems that it the city's shopping district....


That is Beijing Road, a pedestrian shopping street. The nearest subway station is Gongyuanqian.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

TRADE WINDS: Guangzhou's African Community by GraemeNicol, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *照记2013* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/604/6042066.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dewkchan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dewkchan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *云泉骆驼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *逍遥闲人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *isfp_jlm* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lily-小鱼* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *卢荻秋* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *合群 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *合群 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *合群* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kay8629* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

广州塔/guangzhou china by 刘同旭 Taylor-Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

High Speed train and Guangzhou South Station China by C Foulger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

P1240330 by mtlp, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Just a corner by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Guangzhou 16-02-15 IMG_3492 by futurekitsch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_6944 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

CHINA / Guangzhou by Elena Demina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_7343 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Guangzhou Metro - Line 1 063, Xilang by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Magic Pearlriver Newtown by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Pearl River on arrival to Guangzhou #megacity #readyforsomecantonesefood by Antti, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_5424 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Flower city by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

afternoon2 logo by Ricky Huang, on Flickr


----------

